# Spares



## LarryWolfe (Jul 30, 2006)

Got some spares on sale for $1.99, trimmed them and rubbed with Wolfe Rub.  Using Kingsford and Hickory chunks, dinner should be served around 7pm!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 30, 2006)

Sweet, i'm on my way :!:


----------



## The Missing Link (Jul 30, 2006)

What puff said! :grin:  Hey puff come by and pick me up.


----------



## The Missing Link (Jul 30, 2006)

Larry do you pull our leave the membrane on the back of your ribs?


----------



## Finney (Jul 30, 2006)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> Larry do you pull our leave the membrane on the back of your ribs?


Larry pulls the membrane often...  

I don't know what he does with ribs though.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 30, 2006)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> Larry do you pull our leave the membrane on the back of your ribs?



Yes Chris, the pic's shown I had already removed the membrane.  I don't do it all the time but I just did it on these.  The ribs I cooked last weekend had the membrane still on, so go figure.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 30, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="The Missing Link":1kmbg93b]Larry do you pull our leave the membrane on the back of your ribs?



Yes Chris, the pic's shown I had already removed the membrane.  I don't do it all the time but I just did it on these.  The ribs I cooked last weekend had the membrane still on, so go figure.[/quote:1kmbg93b]
Which do you like better with or without?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 30, 2006)

Ribs and trimmings are in foil, yes I said foil.........  My little girl wanted some chicken legs so I threw some of them on with "Uncle Finney's" rub!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks great Larry.  :!:


----------



## Shawn White (Jul 30, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which do you like better with or without?[/quote:a54wkm46] I like membrane off for a couple reasons: you can scrape off excess fat underneath the membrane and I think they breathe better cooking without membrane if that makes any sense (the membranes are like sausage casing that hold in rendered fat I'd rather just dripped away) ... I also like the finished product better without the membrane

I used to eat mushy parboiled ribs before I got into smoking ... but moved to smoked unfoiled membrane removed ... it's the right amount of tooth for me ... but I don't mind foiling with a bit of juice for like 45 minutes sometimes ... I think it's safe to say if done right foiling can improve tenderness and moisture with or without added liquid


Looking great Larry ... nice looking ribs


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 30, 2006)

Ribs and chicken turned out very good!!  The kiddie's liked it so that's all that mattered!!!


----------



## Finney (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks good... what kind of sauce did you use?  :grin:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 30, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Looks good... what kind of sauce did you use?  :grin:



Umm............I lost the bottle.........sorry!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 30, 2006)

Fine job Bro' =D> 
The kid's are our biggest critics :!:


----------



## DaleP (Jul 30, 2006)

Excellent looking ribs Larry.


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 30, 2006)

Ribs look great larry!!! =D> 

Chris


----------



## Finney (Jul 30, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> My little girl wanted some chicken legs so I threw some of them on with "Uncle Finney's" rub!!


Nice label.  LOL =D>


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 30, 2006)

Rib meat GOOD!!


----------



## WalterSC (Jul 30, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Ribs and chicken turned out very good!!  The kiddie's liked it so that's all that mattered!!!
> 
> Larry fine job there bro , Niki found 2- 6lb Boston Butts at Publix , I will probably do them on Saturday when I have the day off. And yes I will take pics!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 30, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think your'e name is spelled wrong :!:


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 31, 2006)

Great looking ribs Mr. Wolfe


----------



## john pen (Jul 31, 2006)

Nice looking ribs Larry...

My two cents for ribs lately...
1. I pull the membrame soley for a nicer finished product...no nasty membrane to eat or deal with
2. Im going tommarrow to buy ribs. I will talk to me butcher about St Louis cut..The last ribs I did (three cyrovac packages of three racks each), I ended up with probably one package weight worth of scraps. As much as I like and use the scraps, I think Id rather spend the denaros ($$$) and get the Louy cut and not have to deal with it for basicly the same price....Am I wrong in my math, or am I just drunk ? (its been a long weekend and Ive had ...uummmm..a few Margerittas)


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 31, 2006)

Good looking grub there bro!
 =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 31, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> Nice looking ribs Larry...
> 
> My two cents for ribs lately...
> 1. I pull the membrame soley for a nicer finished product...no nasty membrane to eat or deal with
> 2. Im going tommarrow to buy ribs. I will talk to me butcher about St Louis cut..The last ribs I did (three cyrovac packages of three racks each), I ended up with probably one package weight worth of scraps. As much as I like and use the scraps, I think Id rather spend the denaros ($$$) and get the Louy cut and not have to deal with it for basicly the same price....Am I wrong in my math, or am I just drunk ? (its been a long weekend and Ive had ...uummmm..a few Margerittas)



John you're right and I agree.  I don't care much for trimming the spares St. Louis style either.  But the one think I do like is the cooked trimmings.  I cook them along with the ribs and then vac seal them for "riblets".  Perfect little morsels of meat that are great for quick appetizers!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 31, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> Nice looking ribs Larry...
> 
> My two cents for ribs lately...
> 1. I pull the membrame soley for a nicer finished product...no nasty membrane to eat or deal with
> 2. Im going tommarrow to buy ribs. I will talk to me butcher about St Louis cut..The last ribs I did (three cyrovac packages of three racks each), I ended up with probably one package weight worth of scraps. As much as I like and use the scraps, I think Id rather spend the denaros ($$$) and get the Louy cut and not have to deal with it for basicly the same price....Am I wrong in my math, or am I just drunk ? (its been a long weekend and Ive had ...uummmm..a few Margerittas)


John: All I buy is St.Louie's, $2.29 a pound aprox. 60# per case, Remove the membrane and there ready for rub and toss them on, they are Maple Leaf brand. I like them, I gave wittdog a couple racks to try out.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 31, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="john pen":301qq0g8]Nice looking ribs Larry...
> 
> My two cents for ribs lately...
> 1. I pull the membrame soley for a nicer finished product...no nasty membrane to eat or deal with
> 2. Im going tommarrow to buy ribs. I will talk to me butcher about St Louis cut..The last ribs I did (three cyrovac packages of three racks each), I ended up with probably one package weight worth of scraps. As much as I like and use the scraps, I think Id rather spend the denaros ($$$) and get the Louy cut and not have to deal with it for basicly the same price....Am I wrong in my math, or am I just drunk ? (its been a long weekend and Ive had ...uummmm..a few Margerittas)


John: All I buy is St.Louie's, $2.29 a pound aprox. 60# per case, Remove the membrane and there ready for rub and toss them on, they are Maple Leaf brand. I like them, I gave wittdog a couple racks to try out.[/quote:301qq0g8]

Chris that's a great price for trimmed ribs.  Where are you getting them??


----------



## Finney (Jul 31, 2006)

inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 31, 2006)

Local distributor, www.willpoultry.com Bone in butts last week were .79 a # They deliver right to my freezers.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 31, 2006)

and they are tastey ribs =P~ When do you need me to QC some more


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 31, 2006)

Lookin good larry....just picked me up some baby backs saturday (4 racks) put em away for later but i'm gonna try some wolfe rub on em and see what we think


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 31, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> Lookin good larry....just picked me up some baby backs saturday (4 racks) put em away for later but i'm gonna try some wolfe rub on em and see what we think



Use the Wolfe Rub very liberally for an optimum bark!!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 31, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":3iatojy9]Lookin good larry....just picked me up some baby backs saturday (4 racks) put em away for later but i'm gonna try some wolfe rub on em and see what we think



*Use the Wolfe Rub very liberally for an optimum bark!*![/quote:3iatojy9]

Well you know I will. Probably do them in a week or so. I got 4 slabs, going to do something different for all of 'em. BTW, my Rev Marvins just showed up today.....any good on ribs as a finisher??


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 31, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2wj4o1vv][quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":2wj4o1vv]Lookin good larry....just picked me up some baby backs saturday (4 racks) put em away for later but i'm gonna try some wolfe rub on em and see what we think



*Use the Wolfe Rub very liberally for an optimum bark!*![/quote:2wj4o1vv]

Well you know I will. Probably do them in a week or so. I got 4 slabs, going to do something different for all of 'em. BTW, my Rev Marvins just showed up today.....any good on ribs as a finisher??[/quote:2wj4o1vv]

I haven't used Rev's on anything that I haven't liked!  The 50/50 Rev's/Honey combo may be good on ribs.  I was talking to Woody (Rev Jr.) this weekend and he said he's been using a 50/50 combo of Revs/Sweet Baby Rays on ribs and really liked it.  Of course the ribs were rubbed with Wolfe Rub!   8-[


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 31, 2006)

On Friday, I had a leg qtr that I LOADED with WR and then started basting with Rev Marvin regular 50/50 with maple syrup. Man, That's hard to beat!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 31, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":1hf0bgs0][quote="Larry Wolfe":1hf0bgs0][quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":1hf0bgs0]Lookin good larry....just picked me up some baby backs saturday (4 racks) put em away for later but i'm gonna try some wolfe rub on em and see what we think



*Use the Wolfe Rub very liberally for an optimum bark!*![/quote:1hf0bgs0]

Well you know I will. Probably do them in a week or so. I got 4 slabs, going to do something different for all of 'em. BTW, my Rev Marvins just showed up today.....any good on ribs as a finisher??[/quote:1hf0bgs0]

I haven't used Rev's on anything that I haven't liked!  The 50/50 Rev's/Honey combo may be good on ribs.  I was talking to Woody (Rev Jr.) this weekend and he said he's been using a *50/50 combo of Revs/Sweet Baby Rays on ribs and really liked it. * Of course the ribs were rubbed with Wolfe Rub!   8-[[/quote:1hf0bgs0]

I just discovered the sweet baby rays and I love it. that sounds like a good combo!


----------

